# SU follow me tool and a wreathed handrail



## katellwood (1 Oct 2008)

I have been trying to draw a wreathed handrail for a staircase design however am struggling to draw the handrail in its finish section using the follow me tool.

So far I have managed a square section one but not with the follow me tool. Is what I want to achieve possible??? 








This is an example of a curved handrail in in one dimension in plan and elevation however cannot produce one in two dimensions 









Can anyone help with this


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Oct 2008)

I'll see if I can work something out for you. First I have to get my 4 y.o. son through the bath tub and off to bed.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Oct 2008)

Hold on to your hats. Here we go.

You'll need the Projection tools available here.






I did a more drawn out description of the process here.

I hope that makes some sense.


----------



## katellwood (2 Oct 2008)

Hi Dave R 

I cannot open the Projection tools RB it is not recognised by anything on my computer 

Can you assist please


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Oct 2008)

The link should be to a ZIP file. Extract the ZIP file into the Plugins folder under Google SketchUp 6. Oopen SketchUp and go to Window>Preferences>Extensions. Check all of the boxes. If the Projection toolbar isn't visible, go to View>Toolbars and click on it in the list.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Oct 2008)

Note: I edited my post above and included a link to a better description of the process for making the rail.


----------

